# On a Lighter Note



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Very nice Billy Bob!!!

Did you catch that on that lure in its mouth? What lure is that? It looks like a cross between a big popper & a trolling skirt.... :?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is great Billybob, congrats!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow that's great! how many copies did you buy? I would be buying a box myself if it were me :lol:

Well done, great pic......

Ash

p.s. after looking again at the cover, there does not appear to be any stories related to yak fishing?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

CRIKEYS! sales are sure to plummet with that rough-nut on the cover! :wink:

congrats Bill and well done Qld Fishing Monthly!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdVNK40AAArfgAASYAUAAJCCEAAvb96AIABQoABoAABqnoEep6jRiNM0QgGwaIxFGKaOerU4MV9SZWIrfXhVVg6gutDy7mM+kRmHYlUGJPGSM2fi7kinChIaqaVxoA==


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

That's the standard Spaniard Special.

If you look close you can see the spinner blades.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations Billybob! Frontpage and on your Yak. :shock:

Looks like I'll be buying this issue (I'll usually only buy NSW version) 8)

Well Done!!
:lol: :lol:

Victor


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats a funny looking Spaniard...........Oh hang on... its a snappertunaoid!
I lost one of those today. Well done mate. I will now try to pull my self to pieces..... I mean pull myself together :lol: :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Ash; There's a review on the Prowler Elite plus (I think) another 3 or 4 pages on yak fishing stuff which includes an article from me.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice work Bill - been waiting for this issue to come out, good to see a yak on the front page. Did you get it trolling the surface or with some sort of downrigger setup? Was it early in the morning? I don't associate snapper with near surface fishing.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats a proud looking Kayak fisherman on the cover there Billybob. Have you secured a monthly gig or just a one off for now. Geez it's nice to finally see a bit of recognition on our chosen addiction. Congrats mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good one Bill. Sure have snagged a few 8)


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Boo...just dropped into the newsagent and they only had January issue in stock.  
Can't wait to read Feb issue


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a great fish. Congrats.
I recently rang the guys in Noosa as last year I ended up buying a Spaniard special, and to be honest I have never tried it here. I was trying to find out whether I could attach a whole squid to the rig, or whether I could only use yellowtails or slimies.
Any thoughts on that, Billybob?
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

scotty: It was a morning session but deep trolling. The troll depth of the SS depends on the size of the bait, the amount of line out and the troll speed. I was in about twenty metres of water and would hve been roughly 10/12 metres (possibly more) down.

simon: Never tried trolling a squid under a squid skirt but anything's worth a shot. If I had a fresh caught squid, though, I'd be trolling it on its own with maybe just a ball sinker to give it some depth.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Billybob

Well done. Great pic and a very good publication. I get the impression that there are more and more yak fishos up here -- does that have anything to do with you?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, whos the old bloke with that fish :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice, Billy Bob. 2nd time on the front cover in six months, Not a bad effort, Must be that fine looking Yak the Mag just loves on there front page :lol: . can't wait for the Feb issue.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Don't worry you cockroachs NSW Fishing Monthly is looking after you kayak fishing junkies as well. Cheers Fishbrain


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work Billybob,
Kayak fishing on the front page ,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It's just brilliant that either onwater or off ya keep paddling through the boundries of this caper BillyBob. Top stuff :!:  Any chance of wearing an oversize spaniard skirt in the next photo shoot though? :wink:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

:lol:  :roll:


----------

